# Ankle Nerve Block



## nyyankees

need a code for the above..blocked at the level of the medial malleolus just behind the psoterior tibial artery... any ideas?


----------



## dwaldman

I would use 64450

http://emcrit.org/ultrasound/ankleblocks.htm


"Terminal branches of the sciatic nerve in the ankle region are: 

tibial nerve 
superficial peroneal nerve 
deep peroneal nerve 
sural nerve 
The tibial nerve is most prominent branch and can be blocked easily under ultrasound at the level of the medial malleolus. This nerve is often located posterior and lateral to the posterior tibial artery and medial to the flexor hallucis longus tendon. Anterior to the posterior tibial artery lie the tibialis posterior and flexor digitorum longus tendons. "



The superficial and deep peroneal nerves as well as the sural nerve are superficial in the subcutaneous tissue plane. The small deep peroneal nerve may be difficult to locate. This nerve is expected to lie adjacent to the anterior tibial vessels (above the ankle) and the dorsalis pedis artery (lower down at the ankle).


----------



## nyyankees

Great..thanks.


----------

